

RubyGems 2.0.0 Released - haven
http://blog.rubygems.org/2013/02/24/2.0.0-released.html

======
haven
A side note, RubyGems 2.0.0 is released for both Ruby 2.0.0 and Ruby 1.9.X.

To install: gem update --system

~~~
rst
You may have trouble with bundler, though; it's documented to work only with
Bundler 1.3.0 pre-releases.

